# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Golden inn closing!

## max_boost

I am sure many of us have been here through the years, all the late night eats post bar etc. 

Legendary dinner meet anyone!?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This recent upheaval in Chinatown is very alarming.

----------


## ZenOps

Last time for me was sesame oyster in shell. Don't even know if it was on the menu.

----------


## jabjab

Classic place, been there many times.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Used to go and ask for Andrew, then he retired, then he died. Sad.

----------


## suntan

> Used to go and ask for Andrew, then he retired, then he died. Sad.



Then they served him up!

----------


## TomcoPDR

I better start collecting Hello Fresh boxes and ice packs for creamy lobster noodle shipment requests

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> i better start collecting hello fresh boxes and ice packs for creamy lobster noodle shipment requests



I'M LISTENING over here

----------


## suntan

> This recent upheaval in Chinatown is very alarming.



A lot of the owners are aging out and there's no replacements. A lot of the grocery stores closed as well.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> A lot of the owners are aging out and there's no replacements. A lot of the grocery stores closed as well.



Also feels to me city is working in closed doors to get rid of Chinatown to make way for high rise development, the Chinatown association can only resist so much.

I’m surprise we’re not getting 80’s Nyc movie style developers and city hire punks in sleeveless leather vests with swinging chains causing disturbance for all the residence to get scare and sell out for cheap. Then the developers come in buy the lots for pennies on dollar and build their mega casino. 

I do miss the French maid tho

----------


## Sentry

Was just there two weeks ago. Salt and pepper squid is A+++ beer food

----------


## taemo

wasn't the son of the owner a Beyonder? 
@GDCivicSi
 I think?

----------


## msommers

> Was just there two weeks ago. Salt and pepper squid is A+++ beer food



Bingo

----------


## sexualbanana

> I’m surprise we’re not getting 80’s Nyc movie style developers and city hire punks in sleeveless leather vests with swinging chains causing disturbance for all the residence to get scare and sell out for cheap. Then the developers come in buy the lots for pennies on dollar and build their mega casino. 
> 
> I do miss the French maid tho



Been watching Zohan lately, buddy?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Been watching Zohan lately, buddy?



Smell it smell it…

----------


## flipstah

Sounds like there’s a Beyond Foodie Farewell Tour

----------


## littledan

but do they have cold tea there? I'm assuming if open until 4am, then yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They have given me cold tea, but honestly, if I'm ordering it, I don't need it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Sounds like there’s a Beyond Foodie Farewell Tour



Does this mean bring back CCR? You know for old time sake

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thi Thi Tuesday guys?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Wrong thread

----------


## bjstare

> Was just there two weeks ago. Salt and pepper squid is A+++ beer food



Better than Ho Won??

----------


## max_boost

They batter it differently with ho won thicker, both excellent tho but it has been several years since I’ve gone to either place.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Why hasnt a Beyond late night Golden Inn farewell foodie meet hasnt been scheduled yet?

----------


## flipstah

> Why hasn’t a Beyond late night Golden Inn farewell foodie meet hasn’t been scheduled yet?



I’d be in minus CCR

----------


## max_boost

That’s no fun flipstah. Ccr is the best part. The anticipation, the anxiety, the relief, the celebration, it won’t be legendary without.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Apparently reservations are hard to get already

----------


## Xtrema

> Better than Ho Won??



If they are, that's some fighting words.

That said, have not been to Ho Won for a decade since I stopped working in the core.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ho Won closes at 8:30, and Golden Inn is just getting started at that time.

----------


## suntan

Asian Triad: Thi Thi - Ho Won - Golden Inn

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Asian Triad: Thi Thi - Ho Won - Golden Inn



And you mean to get ‘em to go to bring back to the mahjong hall, which aka also doubles as the headquarter where we decide on who gets to hold the dragonhead for 2023

----------


## holden

> Apparently reservations are hard to get already



Golden Inn takes reservations? WTF. I always assumed it was just walk in only. Planning on stopping by in the early evening this week for a send off, I'm assuming I should be OK. Also heard Pho Dau Bo may be looking into selling.

----------


## Tik-Tok

A proper send off is at 2am, drunk.

----------


## sabad66

Do they still do the free orange slices after your meal?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Apparently reservations are hard to get already



Wait, it's an Indian place now?
In Chinatown?!?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wait, it's an Indian place now?
> In Chinatown?!?

----------

